# Haiku



## Nellie (Feb 2, 2017)

a weeping widow
wanders into netherworld,
timely provision.​


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 3, 2017)

This has a sad vibe, Nellie. Good haiku and I really like the alliteration.


----------



## Nellie (Feb 3, 2017)

Jen, thanks for reading and replying. I know haikus are supposed to be about nature, but this is about human nature. More specific, my mother. My father had a stroke years ago and passed away 3 years ago. My mother hasn't moved on yet. And just last week, she ended up in the hospital. She has been having "mini-strokes" or TIAs. Very sad time for the family and myself, since I am now the primary care taker.


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about your mother and the pressure that the whole situation has put on you, Nellie. I hope your poetry and knowing that your many friends on WF will be thinking of you gives you some comfort.


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Feb 4, 2017)

I liked the first two lines, but I felt the third line wasn't so strong. 

I like the first line very much, and the second line seems to be setting up for something big, but the third line doesn't seem to say anything at all. It could be me, though...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 8, 2017)

The poem evokes a tender sadness with it. I'm sorry for the the troubles you and your family are facing. 

Good poem.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 9, 2017)

Nellie said:


> a weeping widow
> wanders into netherworld,
> timely provision.​




Fabulous first line, leading to the second line, which is the heart of this ...those 2 lines say so much, with so few words... pages of pain expressed... I don't understand how the last line fits... I am sure it must be the way I am interpreting it... * hugs* to you, my brave friend...


----------



## Nellie (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks all for reading and your remarks. As we all know, time on this Earth is very PRECIOUS and we never know when something devastating will hit. The last line is telling how important time is, before a major stroke, like my father suffered. If you think or feel like something isn't right in your head/brain/body, don't hesitate to see a doctor ASAP! Thankfully my mother did call before it was too late.


----------



## Absolem (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear about your mom and dad. My dad passed too a long time ago. Loss and sickness is never easy.

I liked your poem. Your good at haiku's. Why do you like writing them so much?


----------



## Nellie (Feb 10, 2017)

Absolem said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your mom and dad. My dad passed too a long time ago. Loss and sickness is never easy.
> 
> I liked your poem. Your good at haiku's. Why do you like writing them so much?



Thanks, Absolem. You are right, sickness and loss are never easy, but writing for me, is a way to deal with the sadness. Haikus are supposed to be about nature, written in 3 lines. It is quick and to the point.


----------



## Absolem (Feb 11, 2017)

Fair enough.


----------



## sore (Feb 13, 2017)

Lots expressed in a short poem, love it!


----------

